# Asus Xonar DX Mod Drivers ( DTS Dolby SRS 3D Creative HD)



## antonkaz (Apr 8, 2018)

Hello to all! You can made modded drivers for my sound card Asus Xonar DX?


----------



## Diogo Silva (Apr 30, 2018)

Hello
*If you want a modder driver, forget your sound card Asus Xonar DX, use your Realtek Chip Audio, in your Motherboard.*​Like me, I have Creative Sound BlasterX 720º modded driver and it´s very good the sound.
*You can search in this page*

*I RECOMMENDED*​


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 30, 2018)

Diogo Silva said:


> Hello
> *If you want a modder driver, forget your sound card Asus Xonar DX, use your Realtek Chip Audio, in your Motherboard.*


just no lol...

OP here is what I use for my asus Xonar card http://maxedtech.com/asus-xonar-unified-drivers/


----------



## John Naylor (Apr 30, 2018)

Take what you will on this .... According to Asus, their on board sound on $150+ MoBos is equivalent to their $70 sound cards.


----------



## Diogo Silva (May 1, 2018)

AlienIsGOD said:


> just no lol...
> 
> OP here is what I use for my asus Xonar card http://maxedtech.com/asus-xonar-unified-drivers/


I´m sorry.
I thought there was not.



AlienIsGOD said:


> just no lol...
> 
> OP here is what I use for my asus Xonar card http://maxedtech.com/asus-xonar-unified-drivers/


I have Terratec Aureon 5.1 PCI, the Chip is CMI8738.
You can get the Modded driver for my Sound Card?
Thank you.


----------

